# Awesome Bakshi's LOTR Trailer



## fadhatter (Jun 18, 2006)

http://illusionz.game-server.cc:11970/forums/index.php?showtopic=8652


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmm! That's the second one isn't it? I've seen the first one. Presumably they hadn't got round to animating anything when they made the trailer. Nice drawings though (except perhaps the Ringwraiths and the Hobbit accommodation).


----------

